# diabetes and glaucoma



## mommacode (Jul 28, 2017)

We now assume a relationship between certain conditions and diabetes if they are listed under "diabetes with" in icd10. Under "diabetes with" glaucoma is not listed however opthalmic complication is listed. Which gives you code E11.39. When you look up E11.39 in the tabular it instructs you to use the additional code for glaucoma. So why is my auditor and coding clinic telling me that glaucoma is not one of the conditions to assume is related to diabetes. I believe it is, but it is being referred to as "opthalmic complication" and not specifically glaucoma. All of my internet research is leading me to this code selection as well.


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 28, 2017)

It needs to specifically state glaucoma in the index to use the "with" rule like it does with Cataract and Retinopathy. I do see where it says ophthalmic complication NEC but Glaucoma is classified elsewhere. I'd go with what the coding clinic states. There was some discussion over at AHIMA on this as well and "complication" would be the key word needed if the index stated "Condition" instead of "Complication" then you would have been good.


----------

